# Panorama's, 360 x 180 Equirectangular and Stereoscopic 360's



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive been having a bash at these panoramas since last Sunday and have some to show. Technique involved something called the Philopod Pitch Variation Method which basically means you place a plumb line on your lens and take at least 4 shots with my fisheye or more with very wide lenses in a horizontal plain while rotating the end of the lens on a pivoting point on the floor. Then one shot is taken straight up (Zenith Shot) and one straight down (NAdir shot). The shots are then stitched in a pano prog and we are hopefully left with a 360 x 180 Equirectangular Panorama. From there if you wish you can make the 360 planet or rabbit hole type shot. Great fun but tricky! There are obviously better methods involving PAnoramic heads but as its new to me i havnt got one. The Nodal Ninja 3 seems to be the most popular and is just under £200.

Workshop


Workshop 360 x 180 Equirectangular Panorama by gizto29, on Flickr

Interactive Walkaround of the same image.
http://pan0.net/w/up-2031

Stereoscopic 360 Rabbit Hole


Workshop Pano Inny by gizto29, on Flickr

Stereoscopic 360 Planet


Workshop Outy by gizto29, on Flickr

A few more....

My back garden


Back Garden Planet by gizto29, on Flickr


Back Garden Inny by gizto29, on Flickr

My front room


Front Room 360 x 180 Equirectangular  by gizto29, on Flickr


Front Room Outy by gizto29, on Flickr


Front Room Inny by gizto29, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, any comments or advice welcome 

Phil


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome photos there!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Like the technique Phil very interesting end images, must give it a try!!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Awesome photos there!





dubnut71 said:


> Like the technique Phil very interesting end images, must give it a try!!


Thanks guys, its interesting innit


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil, great shots. I am very interested in this technique. Could you name a few stitching software apps that I might buy? Thanks!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Phil, great shots. I am very interested in this technique. Could you name a few stitching software apps that I might buy? Thanks!


Sorry, just noticed this Brazo.
I used PTGUI to do this one. If you want a free prog theres HUGIN.:thumb:
http://hugin.sourceforge.net/
Phil


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry just reading old posts. This is quite a good program for stitching http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ICE/


----------

